

$new_salary = fn($current_salary); //? - gesman

// Actual email conversation with recruiter
Recruiter: This position offers great pay and competitive benefits...
Me: Could you describe "great pay" in more details please?
Recruiter: The pay will depend on what you are making now...<p>Your reply on that?
======
officialchicken
Move on and stop wasting time with this scumbag recruiter, but always let them
make the first offer.

"I will consider any reasonable offer for my given skill set and experience."

~~~
laveur
I agree whole heartedly! If they are trying to sell you on salary alone this
recruiter isn't worth your time. You want someone that is gonna be intent in
helping you gain what you want in your next job.

